# is it possible to overtrain?



## FierySquidFace (Nov 13, 2009)

Hey everyone. I've been training allmost everyday for a few weeks now. I wake up, go train, hit the weights between classes, train some more, go home for a bit, then work at night. on my days off, i train, excersise, train... I'm tired and sore everyday, but that doesn't bother me. I'm just concerned about possibly not retaining what I've learned as well as I could be, and/or not giving my body enough rest, etc. 

The real problem is, if I'm not at the dojo, then I'm alone. Even when I'm at work, I'm alone, and when I'm alone my mind f**ks with me so hard that I feel like I can't take it. My only escape, my only peace is the dojo, the training, pushing myself harder and harder. But I don't want it all to be wasted. Am I overdoing it? What do you guys think?


----------



## jks9199 (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, you can overtrain.  Your body needs rest time to recover and adapt to the stress you've put on it in training.  

This doesn't mean idleness -- but you do need a day off in training, when you do different things.

And you need to balance your life; spend some time with people!  Join a book club or something...


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 13, 2009)

Theres an old saying in bodybuilding that you cant over train, you can only under eat and under sleep. 

Then again your body will only grow during the rest periods. It will not grow or recuperate during your training.  

Depends on what youre training. I wouldnt train with weights seven days a week, however I would do cardio seven days a week. 

Listen to your body, eat well, sleep well, and train as much as you feel like. As well your world will not implode if you take a day off, personally I make sure I take at least one day off a week, where I can eat whatever I want, and do what ever I want.


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 13, 2009)

cool. thanx Ken.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 13, 2009)

If your mind messes with you when you are alone, then perhaps one aspect of your martial arts journey could include meditation.

What is the point of being able to physically protect ourselves from an attacker if we then turn on ourselves and rend our spirits to shreds?

Train the mind and the body will follow.


----------



## stickarts (Nov 14, 2009)

You can definately overtrain. I have had that tendency as opposed to undertraining. Rest is important, as is a balanced life.


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 14, 2009)

right on. thanx everyone. the guys up there are all really cool. seem to be developing good comradery. allmost skipped work to have a few beers and watch the fight with them tonight. lol. can't be missing work though...


----------



## seasoned (Nov 14, 2009)

It is possible to over due anything in life, moderation is the key, in all things.


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 14, 2009)

in light of the advice given to me in this thread, i've decided not to train or work out on mondays and wenesdays. I'll just read a book (have started 2 or 3 that i need to fininsh) and rest. I'm so tired right now... saturday is my long day. i do an extremely taxing combat conditioning workout from 9-10am, cqc 10:30-12, ninjutsu from 1-3:30, and work from 5-1:30... i'm trying pretty hard to stay awake right now. lol. i feel good though. healthier than i've been in 10 years. allmost 2 weeks straight with no cigarettes!:ultracool


----------



## seasoned (Nov 15, 2009)

FierySquidFace said:


> in light of the advice given to me in this thread, i've decided not to train or work out on mondays and wenesdays. I'll just read a book (have started 2 or 3 that i need to fininsh) and rest. I'm so tired right now... saturday is my long day. i do an extremely taxing combat conditioning workout from 9-10am, cqc 10:30-12, ninjutsu from 1-3:30, and work from 5-1:30... i'm trying pretty hard to stay awake right now. lol. i feel good though. healthier than i've been in 10 years. allmost 2 weeks straight with no cigarettes!:ultracool


Your body will talk to you, listening is important. Good luck on dropping the cigarettes, I did 35 yrs ago myself.


----------

